

Cosmology and Biology (2008) [pdf] - ThePhysicist
http://evodevouniverse.com/uploads/f/f3/Dick_2008_-_Cosmology_and_Biology.pdf

======
jonsen
"Only a few romantics like me continue to hope that one day the links between
biology and cosmology may be restored."

David Deutsch's Constructor Theory could be a missing link.

